# before and after



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

ok ok, I have been wanting to post this for a while but been to busy. If you don't know my boy's story I will post it now, if you do, skip the next paragraph >.<

My boy Goren is now 4 years old, to me, I feel he is lucky to be alive! In 2011 I realized he was not gaining weight, and actually losing weight, he was on Diamond Natural Lamb and Rice at the time, I swapped him to a better kibble as I was thinking of doing so already (he was on TOTW before the bag of diamond natural) so I put him on earthborn holistics which is something he was on the prior winter and it had helped him gain weight and maintain a nice winter weight as it is a much higher cal/cup kibble. Well he didn't gain weight and was still losing it. I am not to sure what to do so I do what any good dog owner does, I take him to the vet, he is 58 pounds...Vet says he is ok, his coat is shiney and he is very responsive and everything, the only problem is he isn't gaining weight (he doesn't look HORRIBLE yet as he wasn't eating muscle mass) and well I ask for a tape worm treatment just in case, the vet thinks that is a great idea and we do that. Then after the earthborn because he is not gaining weight I switch him to orijen, his coat turns to a mirror but he drops another 3 pounds and instead of fat this time its muscle mass...well now...I am very stressed as I am pregnant and close to delivering by the time I see there are no results. Some my think I am swapping food to often but when you are feeding 2 times the amount listed on the bag (yea I forgot to mention that) and adding eggs and fish oil and oat meal every day to try to at least slow the loss of weight and your boy is having no improvements then you must try something else. Well I had been researching PMR and as my boy sat infront of me happy but looking like I just rescued him from an abuse case as far as his body weight was concerned I called my husband and told him to get me the chicken to start...Mid January of 2012 I start him on chicken, by January 26 (they day I have my daughter) he has already gained some weight! We did have a time where he lost weight do to me not realizing I was feeding current weight % not projected weight % (well it was projected for the normal % but not what he eats) well he went from 55 pounds to right at 70 from then to now.

ok now some photos!

this was a few months prior to me really realizin

this is 10-26-2011

















it is sad to think that after he lost that weight and gains some back he lost some again and got down to this! The worst is that this was not his lowest weight (I can't find a photo of him from when I started him on raw, I don't think I got a photo of him right then because I was about to pop my baby out so yea I have a few months before then a few months after where you can see he gained weight but then this where he lost some again) this photo always reminds me to look at him in a new light every day so I know if he is maintaining or loseing!









well now I am sure you want to see his current condition!







[/url] smaller 9591 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 9593 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

oh and this is something I just started over the last month and it has really helped him gain muscle tone







[/url] smaller 9521 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

thanks for reading my story and looking at my photos


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I can definitely feel your pain! He looks amazing now  You have one handsome guy!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

how awesome!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

perfect condition now! Love the pulling shot! Great job!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much, yea I want him to tone up more but his condition is fantastic and miles above where it had been even before his weight issue


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Exactly like my dog before / after his low carb diet  But I don't have any good photos to show, because of his coat masking how underweight he was before... But his worst weight was 23 lbs (and the vet wasn't optimistic about his chances of survival), and now 33 lbs ! No more details are needed...


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW Candyd, that is fantastic that he made a turn around like that! Goren actually was worse than those photos show because though it looks like he has short fur, it sticks out mostly so it gives the appearance of being flat but it actually is out about a half inch on most his body (more on his shoulders/scruff) but yea the vet never questioned his survival, I don't know what I would have done if he would have I was already such a mess I can't imagine!


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, I was really afraid to lose him, and your photos remind me how sometimes health and even life can depend on an appropriate diet. Goren looks really fantastic now, congratulations !


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea it can! I use him as a "see what a difference raw can be in some dogs" when people claim its bad lol. Thank you so much, I hope he looks even better in the next photos I post, I am hoping this is the beginning of his muscle tone, not the end


----------



## upetstore (May 9, 2013)

I can definitely feel your pain,I am hoping this is the beginning of his muscle tone, not the end


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

me too.

here are a few more from today since I had my husband help with his workout I was able to get a few nice shots







[/url] smaller 0026 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 0038 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

I need to find something heavier than this tire, there was a storm forming over us (you know lots of thunder no rain, the stuff that says you need to get your butt inside lol) and Goren was running like the tire was nothing lol







[/url] smaller 0046 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 0044 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Really love those photos! Excellent before/afters


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

What a happy puppy you have!


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

He looks amazing what a beautiful boy. I had my dogs on Earthborn and couldn't keep weight on them. My vet thought one was so underweight he must have worms. Tested him and nothing. I was feeding a 60lb dog 6 cups a food a day and he was still looking like a walking skeleton. I didn't go the raw route, but switched to From Adult Gold and he is finally filling back out. I am very glad things worked out for you. I love the shots of pulling the tire.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much, he is a big goof lol

yea my vet didn't even think it was worms because he is on heartguard year round. Whatever works and keeps our dogs healthy. I am happy with what I did because if he would be on something like fromm I would have to drive an hour to the only store that MIGHT sell it around here lol. I am so glad your boy is filling back out!


----------

